# Washing Clothes Many Years Ago



## Gregg (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Park/5797/washday.html


----------



## Ivan (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gregg_
> http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Park/5797/washday.html



My Mom, of course, didn't wash clothes like that. She had a ringer washer and hung the clothes on a line outside. She did make her own soap for a time.

She canned, butchered chickens, etc.

Now is a lady of leisure.....LOL She would laugh to hear me say that. She is a very busy lady at 72 years old.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> My Mom, of course, didn't wash clothes like that. She had a ringer washer and hung the clothes on a line outside...



Hey, I got my arm caught in one of those when I was 7. My sister was talking on the phone and had to come running to release the pressure and free my arm.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a picture of my great aunt stirring clothes in a big cauldron like that. I will have to see if I can post it.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 8, 2006)

In the early days of marriage I lived too far from a laundry mat and we lived upstairs of a house. I had to wash clothes and cloth dipes in the tub (My legs and feet were the swishers) and then I hung stuff out on the line in the yard to dry. I later got a wringer washer (I specifically asked for one...those things are awesome!!! I would love another!) and still hung on the line except in the winter. I finally got a washer and dryer. We are on our second set now...we've had it for about 6yrs.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> In the early days of marriage I lived too far from a laundry mat and we lived upstairs of a house. I had to wash clothes and cloth dipes in the tub (My legs and feet were the swishers) and then I hung stuff out on the line in the yard to dry. I later got a wringer washer (I specifically asked for one...those things are awesome!!! I would love another!) and still hung on the line except in the winter. I finally got a washer and dryer. We are on our second set now...we've had it for about 6yrs.



Colleen, you never cease to amaze me!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 8, 2006)

I've also canned (I wasn't kind to my garden this year though due to baby), skinned a chicken, plucked a turkey, and....





I currently make my own laundry soap. (it's actually an "in" thing amoung mommas throughout the internet  )


----------



## Gregg (Sep 9, 2006)

Your husband is very blessed to have you.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I've also canned (I wasn't kind to my garden this year though due to baby), skinned a chicken, plucked a turkey, and....
> 
> I currently make my own laundry soap. (it's actually an "in" thing amoung mommas throughout the internet  )



Well, you sound a lot like my Mom in her younger days and that's a *very* good thing!


----------

